

Ask HN: How to sell desktop software online? - nowfigureitout

is there any platform using bank account for payout. Do you willing to make this idea happen, I living in Indonesia and homeless, maybe this significantly will change the world because homeless&#x2F;poor people doesn&#x27;t have credit card. I&#x27;m so tired posting on forum about a way to get paid for selling online, I need to work to get food, I can&#x27;t wait much longer. Thank you!
======
vsakos
Check out Envato market[1], they support both bank transfer and Skrill[2]
(which supports your country, and is a relatively good alternative to PayPal).

Also, if you want to sell software directly to customers, Skrill can work here
too.

[1] [http://market.envato.com](http://market.envato.com)

[2] [https://www.skrill.com/en/home/](https://www.skrill.com/en/home/)

~~~
nowfigureitout
how? is there any tutorials about skrill, I didn't found any of documentation
regarding about this on their site

I cant sell my software through wordpress (envato.com)

~~~
nowfigureitout
envato.com is so different service. quite confusing

with skrill I have to provede fees for secure certificate site,domain name and
web hosting

------
pvaldes
Hum... what's happening here with Indonesian people?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9786010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9786010)

~~~
assalamulaikum
they are moaning bitches

------
zerr
Same goes for mobile - Google allowed to sell apps only _from_ rich countries.
I believe this trend is true today as well.

------
nowfigureitout
Is there any platform (like gumroad) that support Indonesia(developing
nations) transfer directly to bank account for payout.

------
teyc
Doesn't Paypal work in Indonesia?

~~~
asep123
nope, no local bank supported by paypal to get verified account

